# impeller shaft removal?



## Beachrights

I have a Husky 10527 and I need help on removing the impeller shaft.
Pulley is off, and auger has been removed from sides.

From what I can see looking from the rear of the intake housing is the shaft slides through the bearing? Is there anything else keeping it in place?

I tried lightly hitting the shaft but no movement. So can I just replace the screw to protect the threads and hammer till it breaks free?

THANKS!!


----------



## Sid

If your sure that there is no set screws or other fastener holding the bearing to the shaft, you will have to remove the impeller from the shaft first, and for sure there is one or two set screws on the impeller into or against the shaft. I am not familliar with the husky, maybe the machine splits in two parts, making it easier to work.At any rate you will need some PB blaster on both the impeller hub and the inner race on the impeller bearing to help get apart.
Try googling you'r model #, you may get lucky and find a manual. Others will add some expert information and advice to help you.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Beachrights


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Have you been able to remove the bearing between the pulley and the impeller. Part #5 in illustration ??

Do you have the impeller/auger assembly free from the auger housing ??

Have you removed the two 1/4 X 20 bolts holding the impeller to the shaft ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER

there is more than likely a set screw holding it in. post some pics so we all here can have a looksee at it. ALOHA FROM the PARADISE CITY.


----------



## bullgod

split the machine in half .....make sure you support the back of the machine,where the handles are......i use a 5 ft step ladder to rest it on...3rd hand for starting the bolts and pushing it together ,and then start screws... think this is right ..lol good time.. watch a video on utube...might help you out for the general idea i did it by myself for the belts used 3 inches of wood under the scrapper both sides to line it up more..two .2 by 4 pieces and a piece of trim thats where i needed a third hand to start the bolts..lol


----------



## rcn273

The issue you are having is what I just went through with my machine (1130STE). The bearing gets seized to the shaft. The pulley can also get seized to the shaft as well.
What I had to do is use a modified (cut the tip off) pulley puller to remove the bearing from the shaft. The bearing needed to be replaced and I had to re-tap the bolt that holds the pulley on. When I replaced it I used plenty of anti-seize.


----------



## Jackmels

You Need a Real Oxy/Asc Torch to do this kind of work in a timely fashion. I clean the shaft up good with a wire wheel first, and a ball joint fork works well to pop off those stubborn bearings after heating with a torch.


----------

